# [SOLVED] Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN



## ayepod

Hi, I've trawled the web trying to find a solution but I'm not getting anywhere so here I am, I am trying to set up a home network between my macbook and a Windows 7 machine.

This is what I have as a setup:



BT Home Hub wifi router
PC with Windows 7 Home premium connected via ethernet
Macbook Pro with OSX10.6 connected via wifi

It feels like i've tried everything to get this working. As far as I can see the settings are all ok but I've noticed that I can't ping the PC from the mac although I can ping with success the other way around. I tried traceroute from the macbook and it gives me this so it is able to see it somehow...


Code:


traceroute to 192.168.1.66 (192.168.1.66), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  alistair-pc.home (192.168.1.66)  1.724 ms *  1.151 ms

Not sure where to go from here. I think discovering that ping is failing is a good start to diagnose but need advice on what is next.

Thanks for reading
regards, Ali


----------



## Maz_-

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Check windows firewall on windows 7 machine. Firewall can stop ping replies.

Maz


----------



## ayepod

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Hey Maz, should have mentioned that I've disabled the firewall on my Windows machine, on my Macbook and also the router's firewall too


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Hello ayepod,

Please compare your current setup with this link and to troubleshoot your issue please see this link.

Post your progress update.


----------



## ayepod

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Thanks a lot. I followed instructions in your first post to make sure it was set up correctly. Just to make sure I changed the workgroup name back to WORKGROUP as I had altered it and somehow this managed to fix it. I was able to connect both ways and could view machines. This was great for about 10 minutes, then I don't know what happened but it lost connection.

At this point, I could still connect and browse files PC to mac but not mac to PC. It still had the PC in the network list but would time out when attempting to browse.

I moved onto your second post and started to follow a fix somebody posted. The instructions started talking abut things that I couldn't see. Anyway, I discovered that these options aren't available to Home Premium edition users. I thought about upgrading but searched google and found a solution (fingers crossed). It describes a registry fix that solves the same problem. I'm just going to try it now!

This thread took me on to here.

You've been a great help. Will post any updates. Delighted to make some kind of progress


----------



## ayepod

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Have just restarted both machines and now it appears that I've taken a step backwards. Here is the state of play...


 I can still see my wifi printer and access the memory card no probs on both machines network
 I can see my macbook listed in the PC Network but I fear that it's cached data because it doesn't update if I add folders etc
My macbook lists the PC also but when trying to open it it times out while attempting connection
Guess for now I shall try removing that registry string for now and see if I can get it back to where I was?


----------



## ayepod

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Update, I've removed the registry entry as it now works the same way with or without it it.

just now I can't see the macbook in the network folder but I CAN access it by typing "*\\macbook*" into start menu run. On the mac, the PC seems to invisible on the network.

Just going round in circles now, sorry if it's getting confusing. Please advise if you have any ideas, cheers


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

No problem....also, did you create Identical UserNames and Passwords on both machines.


----------



## ayepod

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

no I didn't, is that necessary? I'll try it now


----------



## ayepod

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

I've created a new account on my macbook. Now both user accounts are named the same and there isn't a password on either but it's the same situation as before


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Can you try accessing the Windows C folder from the Mac by typing the IP Address and vice versa? \\IPAddress\C or \\IPAddress\C$

Please update us with results.


----------



## ayepod

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

now connecting fine PC to mac but no luck Mac to PC. I tried as you suggested with IP but it eventually times out


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Please the Node Type of your Windows O/S by doing ipconfig /all, the only thing that you should worry is, if it's on Peer to Peer.


----------



## ayepod

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

ipconig /all says Node Type is


Code:


hybrid


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Can you pls. post the entire ipconfig /all of the Mac and Windows machines for review?


----------



## ayepod

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*










here it is, let me know once you seen it and i'll take em offline. On the mac I think en1 is the relevant stuff


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Go ahead and remove them if you want, I'll have to get back with you later on and do some research to troubleshoot your issue.

You might get feedbacks as well from others.


----------



## ayepod

Thanks 2xg, massively appreciate your time and support


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Okay, I'm back....

Disable password protected sharing in Windows 7.

Can you try to ping Windows 7 computer again from your Mac?


----------



## ayepod

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

Hi. I had the already disabled password protect sharing and i still can't ping 192.168.1.66 from my mac


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

From Windows 7 machine, verify that all your Network Services are Started from Control Panel=> Performance and Maintenance=> Admin Tools=> Services: 
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation 

What type of Anti-Virus and/or Security Software do you have installed in Win7 computer?


----------



## ayepod

Hi, I discovered that windows was playing up. When I tried to follow some instructions I found from one of your links above windows wouldn't allow me to access some settings related to firewall. It seemed as though the os was damaged somehow so I decided to reinstall a fresh system. After doing so, and carefully following instructions I was successfully able to get access both ways. Thank you!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Unable to ping Windows 7 machine on LAN*

That's really great news. Glad that everything is playing nice now and thanks for updating us.
You're Welcome!


ayepod said:


> Hi, I discovered that windows was playing up. When I tried to follow some instructions I found from one of your links above windows wouldn't allow me to access some settings related to firewall. It seemed as though the os was damaged somehow so I decided to reinstall a fresh system. After doing so, and carefully following instructions I was successfully able to get access both ways. Thank you!


----------

